# Kahana Beach Vacation Club



## sfwilshire (Jul 14, 2013)

Any tips for this resort? I'm reading the reviews trying to put my notes together for our trip coming up in a week, but there is no current info.

We have two consecutive weeks there. Any chance we will be allowed to stay in the same unit? Should we request a particular area or do we just take our chances?

Thanks for your help.

Sheila


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 14, 2013)

*Beach chairs and umbrellas?*

Is there an exchange area at the resort where people leave or borrow beach chairs and umbrellas? I really like to have these, so I will probably pick up some at Costco when we arrive unless there is a chance that I could find some for use at the resort.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes, call ahead of time and request a unit on a higher level and oceanfront, if at all possible.  Exchangers get first pick over owners who hesitate to call or assume they will automatically get better views than exchangers.  If it's a 1 bed corner unit, all are oceanfront, but up high is so much better than the lower levels imho. 



Consolidated management does have a room with beach chairs and such.  If Kahana Beach doesn't haven't such a room, then Hono Koa does, and you can borrow from there.  Or you can check Sands of Kahana, right next door.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 14, 2013)

Haven't stayed at that resort, but we regularly stay at low-rise privately owned condos within a few blocks. Nice area. The beach is kind of rocky in spots- interspersed with sand, but that attracts the turtles. There is a farmer's market (Saturdays, I think) toward Lahaina. Good grocery choices at Times Market where L. Honoapiliani rd meets the highway. Safeway in Lahaina is cheaper- though Costco is well worth a stop after leaving the airport- especially for booze, produce, meat, and other necessities. Maui Brewing Co. has good sandwiches and craft beers in the strip mall by McD's at the road that goes up to the W. Maui airport. Should be walking distance.

I see the resort has wired internet (w/surcharge), so if you want wi-fi, take a router.

Can't help you with the beach stuff, the condos we get all include 'em. You can rent snorkels, fins etc. nearby.

Have fun!

Jim


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I've been reading various reviews all morning and tried to call them once. DUH .... time difference.

In addition to making a room request, I need to ask them about smoking. Will DH be allowed to smoke on the lanai? 

I will probably use the mobile hotspot on my phone for Internet rather than pay the resort for service. Any experience with how good the Sprint cell reception is in the area?

Thanks again,

Sheila


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 14, 2013)

Definitely no smoking allowed on the lanai.  This is Maui law, I think.  Hono Koa has a smoking area allotted in the corner of the property by the ocean.  Pretty area, but it's waaay away from the units, and for that, I am grateful.  

Hono Koa is a sister property of SOK, KBC, and KVV.  I would think all rules would be the same for smoking.


----------



## lmkucala (Aug 26, 2014)

sfwilshire said:


> Any tips for this resort? I'm reading the reviews trying to put my notes together for our trip coming up in a week, but there is no current info.
> 
> We have two consecutive weeks there. Any chance we will be allowed to stay in the same unit? Should we request a particular area or do we just take our chances?
> 
> ...



Sheila - 

I know this was awhile ago I'm just wondering how your stay went?  We are booked in two rooms (a 1BR and a Studio) with my daughter and her husband in January, 2015 and I'm anxious to hear about others experiences at the resort! 

I'm also curious how you did by calling ahead and timing of doing that.  We want to request that the two rooms be near each other and am hoping they will accommodate.  

Any other tips are much appreciated as well.

Thanks in advance!
Lisa


----------



## Polly Metallic (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm looking for a more recent report, too. We'll be there in early November. We have a studio and I never stay in studios, but this one sounded so roomy and adequately equipped that we thought we'd survive it! Trip Advisor has pretty good reviews overall which also helped my decision.


----------



## daventrina (Sep 2, 2014)

Polly Metallic said:


> I'm looking for a more recent report, too. We'll be there in early November. We have a studio and I never stay in studios, but this one sounded so roomy and adequately equipped that we thought we'd survive it!


We'll be there the last week in October. Our first time in a Studio too.
We've enjoyed the 1BR. we'll see hoe the Studio works out.


----------



## Chilcotin (Sep 2, 2014)

Polly... We will be there in early November too from the 2nd to the 9th...do any of our dates overlap? Mini TUG get together at Kahana Beach 

We are in a studio too...never slept in a Murphy bed before.


----------



## Polly Metallic (Sep 2, 2014)

Chilcotin said:


> Polly... We will be there in early November too from the 2nd to the 9th...do any of our dates overlap? Mini TUG get together at Kahana Beach
> 
> We are in a studio too...never slept in a Murphy bed before.



We're checking in on the 9th. We'll probably just miss each other!


----------



## daventrina (Sep 2, 2014)

Polly Metallic said:


> We're checking in on the 9th. We'll probably just miss each other!


We check out of Kahana Beach on the 2nd and the Shores on the 9th. We'll leave the lights on for you 
We'll probably pass each other at the airport.


----------



## Polly Metallic (Sep 2, 2014)

daventrina said:


> We check out on the 9th. We'll leave the lights on for you
> We'll probably pass each other at the airport.



We're staying at the Westin a day ahead of check in at KBR, bridging our stays between Kona Coast Resort check out on the 8th and KBR on the 9th. Have a great stay!


----------



## Chilcotin (Sep 3, 2014)

daventrina said:


> We check out on the 9th. We'll leave the lights on for you
> We'll probably pass each other at the airport.



Dave,

We are there from the 2nd to the 9th so hopefully we will bump into each other.

Erin

PS: My avatar is a few years out of date 
 a more up to date photo on the TUGGERS photo thread.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96470&page=6


----------



## lmkucala (Jan 10, 2015)

For any that stayed at Kahana Beach Resort recently (looks like many had plans) how was it?  We are going the end of January.   Was going to call tonight to request a higher floor and that the two units we reserve be next to each other.  

Also - I saw mention that they have wired internet.  Do they have wireless now?  I'm interested in feedback anyone that has recently been there may have.  We have exchanged for both a 1BR and a Studio unit.


----------



## daventrina (Jan 12, 2015)

*Nice for the price*



lmkucala said:


> For any that stayed at Kahana Beach Resort recently (looks like many had plans) how was it?


We love the 1BR there. This time we had a studio. A little small but nice and fit the bill for the cost The view was what mattered most.




IMG_6026 by daventrina, on Flickr




IMG_6025 by daventrina, on Flickr




IMG_6020 by daventrina, on Flickr




IMG_6041 by daventrina, on Flickr


----------



## daventrina (Jan 12, 2015)

IMG_6073 by daventrina, on Flickr




20141102_071750 by daventrina, on Flickr

On one afternoon they and a no cost BBQ by the pool.

Need any additional information, let us know


----------

